
Homebrew silicon fab - jacquesm
http://makerfaire.com/pub/e/2545
======
jackfoxy
So where's the link to some real information on this rig?

~~~
jws
Google to the rescue![1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_znRopGtbE>

[1] Though when I googled "Jeri Ellsworth", Google suggestions helpfully
suggested I would be interested in her cleavage. Shame on you, internet!

[2] I wonder what happened to the fatmanandcircuitgirl site. I was watching
them build a pinball machine and then it just stopped updating.

~~~
jacquesm
<http://twitter.com/jeriellsworth/status/15098921380>

